# 20 something gift ideas!



## Momof4 (Dec 11, 2014)

I need some help from the young 20 year olds! 

I have twin step daughters in their mid 20's and single. They have two families who buy them gifts and the other side always gets them a care package with toiletries , lotions etc. 
We always give them cash and gas cards. Boring!
I wanted to think outside the box or at least change it up this year. 
What have you received that you thought was cool? 

Thanks.


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

How about twin boys? I have twin sons 21 years old and both single, lol.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds good to me, as long as they have a job and a car! Lol!


----------



## G-stars (Dec 11, 2014)

I know what I would want....... More tortoises lol.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 11, 2014)

tortdad said:


> How about twin boys? I have twin sons 21 years old and both single, lol.


Do they like older women? I'm 29 and 12 months.... lol


----------



## G-stars (Dec 11, 2014)

TFO the new dating site matching tortoise lovers since 2014. Hmm has a nice ring to it.


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> Sounds good to me, as long as they have a job and a car! Lol!


Well, one of them doesn't have a good car but it runs


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> Do they like older women? I'm 29 and 12 months.... lol


No but I like younger ones!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 11, 2014)

tortdad said:


> No but I like younger ones!


Now I opened a can of worms!!! Lol


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> Now I opened a can of worms!!! Lol


My wife just hit me, lol


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

Gas card are always good so how about a gas card and a voucher for a spa day?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Grocery-Gourmet-Food-Gifts/zgbs/grocery/2255571011

I generally prefer food gifts. If someone is wasting money buying me a gift, might as well buy something I'll use (eat) for sure.


----------



## tortdad (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2417433,00.asp

These Bluetooth speakers are cool. It lets let jam out to the music on their phones whiles they're getting ready to go out. This way they don't have to listen to the music on speaker phone.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good ideas! Keep them coming!


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would go with spa or salon gift card too. Treat them to a beauty day.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 11, 2014)

tortdad said:


> My wife just hit me, lol


You're breaking my heart!


----------



## KTyne (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm a 25 year old girl! I would like makeup, lots and lots of makeup, lol. Also unique electronics, clothing or houseware that may have to do with shows or games I like. I also just like to get money, because then I can decide what I want to spend it on. Gift cards to clothing stores or Starbucks, etc.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 11, 2014)

You could start them on a collection of some type.... Every year for christmas my mom gets me that years ornament from this Christmas kittens series. I have them going back to 2007 I believe. Even though I know I will get it it's a nice tradition.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm almost 20! LOL. My list this year is short...and simple. Visa gift cards, yarn or gift card to buy yarn, automatic start. There ya go. 

Anyways, when I lived at home and got Christmas presents I loved clothes or gift cards to clothes stores that I liked, I also liked makeup (even simple stuff like nail polish, face masks, nail files) I think the new stick on nail things are pretty cool too. I second the post about doing a gift certificate to a salon and spa. Maybe even a massage gift certificate? I also enjoyed iTunes gift cards, games I had been wanted. Etc.

Starbucks or Dunkin' Donuts gift cards are totally a YES.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 12, 2014)

just get them a tortoise


----------



## smarch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a 21 year old woman, and notoriously hard to shop for... so I feel bad that me and my cousin are doing a gift exchange since we're the oldest kids in the family and no one buys us gifts anymore... but we're also the 2 with torts in the family so it probably wont be too hard 

Anyways gift cards may be boring but they're always effective and used. I like the spa idea, i'd like to be pampered, if they're coming to visit actually bring them to the spa your treat, more personal and stuff, family bonding day. There's also things like candles, I can never have enough candles (that depends if the parents are ok with candles, since mine were worried when I first started burning my own that i'd forget them or something)
Makeup is a hard buy since everyone has their colors and stuff, but if you were thinking the makeup idea really treat them with a gift card to Sephora... I don't wear makeup so the expense isn't a worry to me, but I know Sephora is like the best makeup but no one wants to actually spend the money themselves. 
I have a thing for funny office supplies, I'm significantly younger than everyone in my office so I have to keep myself fun... but that's probably just me and other people my age probably aren't the same.
I like the Bluetooth speaker idea, waterproof would be a plus (shower music and I live on a lake) but that's if they don't already have some since those are getting popular. 
I'll keep posting as I think


----------



## smarch (Dec 12, 2014)

tortdad said:


> Well, one of them doesn't have a good car but it runs


 Last time I checked the only thing important in a young persons car is that it "has 4 wheels and goes" seems to fit in that criteria.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 12, 2014)

smarch said:


> I have a thing for funny office supplies, I'm significantly younger than everyone in my office so I have to keep myself fun... but that's probably just me and other people my age probably aren't the same.



ME TOO. The closest person to my age is 10 years older than me.  Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## smarch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> ME TOO. The closest person to my age is 10 years older than me.  Glad I'm not the only one.


 I'm 21, I work with EVERYONE being my dads age and just starting to hit 50s. Although our new secretary is around my age... and actually its weird I'd rather work with people older than me, since i'm more mature than people my age for the most part anyway. 
I used to keep a betta fish on my desk in a gallon filtered tank (which after 2 years cleaning as often as I could, lead to fin rot and he had to come home) ... the engineers proudly called him "Sushi" and that ended up his name... I got afraid to leave him with them on days I wasn't in


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks again! My husband and are going shopping today so I can throw some ideas out. 
One of the hardest things for us is we tend to buy two of everything because they are so similar, we think the other would want that gift too. I'm going to work extra hard to give them something different. 
I'm not a mall person at all so we will see how this goes. 

Ok, to get your wheels turning again. One of them is bringing her boyfriend who we have met once but they have been together for over a year. What should I get him? I want him to feel like part of the family as we open gifts. Where do the young men shop these days? 

It would be easy just to ask the girls what the other would like but I wanted to keep it as a surprise. 
I think last year they both got new tires and an oil change. Then they went and traded their cars in 6 months later. I wasn't to thrilled but got over it.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 12, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> Ok, to get your wheels turning again. One of them is bringing her boyfriend who we have met once but they have been together for over a year. What should I get him? I want him to feel like part of the family as we open gifts. Where do the young men shop these days?



My husband is 20..he's a big car guy. Oil, spark plugs, windshield wiper fluid, air fresheners, etc.

Guys seem even harder to buy for, especially at their age. If you know what he likes, much easier. Maybe Best Buy gift card?


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have two daughters in their early twenties. They just come right out and tell me what they want. And that's what I get! The one wanted an expensive purse from Macy's that she won't buy for herself so I got that. I also got her a gift card to North Face. The other wanted a futon and curtains (she is the one that still lives at home and she has the upstairs to herself. she wants to redecorate). I got them both fuzzy slipper/socks that go all the way up past the knees I think. That's it so far.


----------

